# Blue Green Algae



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Every year when the day light saving starts (summer time!!), those BGA start showing up until day light saving finished (fall/winter time).

I think it is probably due to my tank is in the living room near the main entrance, so I got some nice afternoon sunshine in my tank~ 

Recently I got some otocinclus catfish from IPU, so I'm wondering, will oto clean those BGA for me??


----------



## Ebonbolt (Aug 12, 2011)

Have heard mixed reviews about that; most people tend to say that nothing eats blue-green algae (which is actually cyanobacteria). You could try dosing Maracyn, which will kill it for sure, but it probably wont get to the root of the problem. As far as i know, Cyanobacteria likes dead-spots, that is to say, low oxygen/waterflow, and high concentrations of organic waste. So once you get rid of the stuff already on the decor, make sure you have enough circulation that all areas of your tank have a constant flow of fresh water. Also, for reasons I don't quite get, it seems that very low nitrate levels also contribute to BGA, so making sure you have around 15 ppm of nitrates may also help prevent the problem....
PS: I'd keep the otos if you have room for them; they do eat other types of algae.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

BelieveInBlue said:


> Have heard mixed reviews about that; most people tend to say that nothing eats blue-green algae (which is actually cyanobacteria). You could try dosing Maracyn, which will kill it for sure, but it probably wont get to the root of the problem. As far as i know, Cyanobacteria likes dead-spots, that is to say, low oxygen/waterflow, and high concentrations of organic waste. So once you get rid of the stuff already on the decor, make sure you have enough circulation that all areas of your tank have a constant flow of fresh water. Also, for reasons I don't quite get, it seems that very low nitrate levels also contribute to BGA, so making sure you have around 15 ppm of nitrates may also help prevent the problem....
> PS: I'd keep the otos if you have room for them; they do eat other types of algae.


All of the above info is sound advice ^^. Any Erythromycin based medication will work to kill this photosynthetic bacteria BUT you'll want to keep an an on your ammonia/nitrite as many antibiotics will also kill some of your beneficial bacteria. Cyano is easy to siphon off as well while doing regular, partial water changes ! I have had some growing in my ADA for many months but it has yet to spread .

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

fast and easy but expensive way>>>>>>>>EM tablet or Maracyn

slow but cheap>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>keep your NO3 high and keep it that way till its gone. Takes about a week to see any result. 30ppm should be good. dose everyday to maintain high no3...thanks


----------

